# RV leaf springs- advice please???



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

As soon as there is less than two feet of snow at my house I think I will reverse the leaf springs on my 26 foot bumper pull from below the axle to above. Doesn't seem all that hard, bought new brackets at state trailer and think I can do it with a couple floor jacks. Any advice from others that have embarked on this project would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

2 considerations. First, make sure you really want that much extra height. The amount of lift you'll get is equal to the thickness of the axle and spring combined, which is probably around 6". That's a lot. Assuming that is what you want, it's a simple procedure and should work well. The second consideration has to do with trailer brakes. You may get more hopping under hard braking due to the increased leverage on the springs. Kind of depends on how stiff your springs are and some other things. If it's a 10-14k trailer they may be stiff enough not to worry.

When welding on the new spring perches, do not do a continuous weld across the axle tube because it will warp. Do each weld in small increments allowing it to cool somewhat before continuing. But definitely weld it securely. I've seen some that weren't welded on too well and the axle spun.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have never reversed the axles on an Rv. I have built many utility traiers though. Matador is right about the welding. Be very careful when welding those brackets. Also many people refer to his a flipping the axle, DO NOT FLIP THE AXLE. Make sure it is put back in the very same orientation that they are in now. 

Besides the break hopping you will also be heavier on top. This will magnify any swaying you get especially in wind. A good idea may be to talk to a localRV shop and see if they have any reccomendations as well.

Good luck,


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks for the advice fellas.


----------

